# Yarn and "Eye Candy"



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

OMG.... I'm almost 74-years old, but NOT dead yet.

When I opened my email from alpacadirect.com... I have to admit that it wasn't the yarn, the sweater, or the price that got my attention. I had to share this with you gals... no harm in looking:

http://www.alpacadirect.com/Details.cfm?Alpaca-Half-Zip-Cable-Sweater=1&prodid=6003&category=2&secondary=2

Ya can enlarge the pic for a better viewing... LOL


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Okay, I'm 73, and I'm drooooling all over my keyboard. That is one gorgeous "alpaca."


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL... Yeah! Let's see how many "oldies but not dead" will respond. LOL

Now, be a good girl, and clean your keyboard.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh, that's where he's got to ...


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

What a hunk!
I mean...nice sweater.


----------



## Bleu Fizz (Jun 8, 2012)

missdeb42 said:


> What a hunk!
> I mean...nice sweater.


Enough to make anyone sweat


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

cor... what a lovely patten.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

LOL... I love it. I knew some of you ladies would "respond" positively. 

Get a grip, girls... on your knitting needles.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh Boy! :shock: 


And this item ships free. :-D 

Only two left in stock, twins?? :thumbup:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Mmmmmmm that is just the kind of Alpaca this 64 year old loves to oggle............the best eye candy.......


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Britknitar said:


> Oh Boy! :shock:
> 
> And this item ships free. :-D
> 
> Only two left in stock, twins?? :thumbup:


Oh... YOU ARE bad!! LOL Two, huh? One for you and one for me?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Mmmmmmm that is just the kind of Alpaca this 64 year old loves to oggle............the best eye candy.......


Greeting and Salutations to Merry Ol' England's Leonora. We're ALL sisters... under the skin, so to speak, with similar taste for the best of eye candy.

PS: How's London holding up, these days? Still lots of merriment and celebration... from the Diamond Jubilee? ... now it must gear up, seriously, for The Olympics. Oh to be in London. Are you near there? Will you be attending any events? I know these questions have nothing to do with our penchant for this kind of Alpaca (as you so aptly stated)... but, I appreciate London as much as I do our current poster boy. Just curious.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

OK..... i'M 62, He's quite good.....As long as he's got a pulse he'll do for me....


----------



## Deb55 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sweater, Alpaca yarn I didn't see those.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

oooooooooo eeerrrrrrrrrrrrr :mrgreen:


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

can i be the one to volunteer to take his measurements .i have my own tape and can work in inches or centimetres.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jackieannerice said:


> can i be the one to volunteer to take his measurements .i have my own tape and can work in inches or centimetres.


Down girl lol

:-D


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

jackieannerice said:


> can i be the one to volunteer to take his measurements .i have my own tape and can work in inches or centimetres.


LOL... Measurements... .. uh huh, another "bad" girl in the crowd, with a great suggestion. I don't want to say more... because knittingparadise.com may send me to the corner or, worst yet, I may find myself "grounded" for three months.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

agnescr said:


> jackieannerice said:
> 
> 
> > can i be the one to volunteer to take his measurements .i have my own tape and can work in inches or centimetres.
> ...


LOL... I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh girl, I see we both have VERY good taste. Yes, I am over the hill, but I DO love that 'eye candy'.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice......


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

All I can say is that you gals are good sports and sooo much fun, aside from being wonderful knitters. 

Last night I had an incredible evening with my almost 50-year-old son (June 17th)... not only did I get to dress to the "nines"... we had dinner, good conversation, and then entered the theater to enjoy The Bolshoi Ballet Company's performance of Swan Lake. 

When I woke up this morning... I was still thrilled by it all. Then I got on the computer and began to sift though my emails... got to the site where this gorgeous hunk was modeling a sweater... and the rest was history. I've not done a stitch of work... housework work that is... been listening to music, reading last night's program... and going back to emails... and sneaking peeks at the hunk... lol. 

All I can say is that I do appreciate beauty in many forms... like him... and talented Russians dancing to Tchaikovsky's beautiful music and ballet. 

Life is Good.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> All I can say is that you gals are good sports and sooo much fun, aside from being wonderful knitters.
> 
> Last night I had an incredible evening with my almost 50-year-old son (June 17th)... not only did I get to dress to the "nines"... we had dinner, good conversation, and then entered the theater to enjoy The Bolshoi Ballet Company's performance of Swan Lake.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

I have been married for 39 years and just because I am on a diet doesn't mean I can't look at the menu!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Dukesy said:


> I have been married for 39 years and just because I am on a diet doesn't mean I can't look at the menu!


Absolutely. Lookie... no touchie.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

can i have 2? can i? huh? huh? HUH? pleeeeeeeze!!??


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> can i have 2? can i? huh? huh? HUH? pleeeeeeeze!!??


You... you ... glutton! You want the last remaining 2 all to your self? Not only are you compulsive... you're... ahhh...ahhh .... kinky!!

(Way to go).


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Oh my gawd!! It keeps getting funnier and funnier... Listen to this:

I had a PM waiting for me... it's from "Adm"... I thought to myself... oh, oh... I'm in trouble. I opened it up and it sez: 

This is an automated notice.

Your topic "Yarn and "Eye Candy"" was moved to "Links and Resources" section.
You can find it here: 

... and it gave a couple of links.

I laughed so much: ...moved to "Links and Resources"??? ... Resources? Resources for gorgeous hunks? Are they out of their minds? LOL. 

Aww, I shouldn't be so hard on our forum's administrators... they're only being "helpful".


----------



## ChristineK (Mar 27, 2011)

What a spunk!!!


----------



## pinecone (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh,there was a sweater in the picture ???? Ahhh !


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

ChristineK said:


> What a spunk!!!


I'm in California, but I understand some of your Australian slang; and, you're absolutely correct... that's the word for him.


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

What a way to start my day...almost 72 and love to window shop...No harm in that...Think I'll take a cold shower.


----------



## bettymagu (Sep 27, 2011)

yum yum


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

YEAH!! & dont u b 2 4gettin it!!



Palenque1978 said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > can i have 2? can i? huh? huh? HUH? pleeeeeeeze!!??
> ...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice, bet he looks good without the sweater


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Pal,
My sentiments as well. Did you notice the area where you could type in saying,,,What are you shopping for SMILE


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

what sweater?



roseknit said:


> Very nice, bet he looks good without the sweater


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, maybe I'm close to dead! He's certainly a nice looking young fellow...but he's no Sean Connery. Oh well.


----------



## queenofneedles (May 27, 2011)

My, my, it's amazing what comes included with kits these days...


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

Did you notice that hand washing was recommended and should be dried flat!


----------



## sandiremedios (Aug 27, 2011)

AverilC said:


> Did you notice that hand washing was recommended and should be dried flat!


  :-D


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

WOWWY ZOWWY


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh Darn!!!!Item back ordered


----------



## Monob (Apr 11, 2011)

Check out the model in the ski sweater in the clearance tab. Where do they get their models? Forget knitting!


----------



## Ggirl (May 16, 2011)

Oh yeah! A "modern classic" for sure.


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

I was just remembering some gag gifts I knit for male friends years ago: Peter Heaters. They are essentially a mitten (sort of a large thumb only) for their....ah......you know. I sure would like to knit one for him...in alpaca, of course.

I apologize, but it's so much fun to be naughty sometimes.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> All I can say is that you gals are good sports and sooo much fun, aside from being wonderful knitters.
> 
> Last night I had an incredible evening with my almost 50-year-old son (June 17th)... not only did I get to dress to the "nines"... we had dinner, good conversation, and then entered the theater to enjoy The Bolshoi Ballet Company's performance of Swan Lake.
> 
> ...


And you, my friend, are really special !


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Yum, Yum! And I am 82, closer to dead than any of you


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> OMG.... I'm almost 74-years old, but NOT dead yet.
> 
> When I opened my email from alpacadirect.com... I have to admit that it wasn't the yarn, the sweater, or the price that got my attention. I had to share this with you gals... no harm in looking:
> 
> ...


All I can say is WOW I better go take my BP meds NOW!!!!!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

OKAY... stop drooling over my husband! Oh. Put on my glasses...never mind!


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

You have very good taste. Last time I saw the Bolshio was in 1975! Oh you were talking about the hunk? Yea he is nice but not as great as the one I have living with me every day. Now that is a hunk! I know I'm a lucky gal!


----------



## Janafay (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm 63 and it's been awhile since I had "Alpaca". Sure would be nice to have that eye candy...(I mean yarn)in my stash..


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

You're funny !!! You're right,,,not dead yet and daydreaming !!! Good for you,,,that's how you stay young !!!I'm 61 and when I pick up grandkids from school and spend time on the benches at the playground the young moms like my experience as well as young thinking !!! Enjoy life,,,it's too short !!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

SherryH said:


> Well, maybe I'm close to dead! He's certainly a nice looking young fellow...but he's no Sean Connery. Oh well.


Just what I was thinking....sort of....
I like "beards", but he is actually showing his "I am the MAN around this house" attitude which I dislike.
Or do they call it a "punk" attitude now a days?

For the rest of the girls....keep drooling and dreaming!


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

You just reminded me of the little gift we used to knit,,,might have to resurrect (oops) that one again !!!!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my, oh my. I'll take one.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm 60....hot, hot, hot!


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

When it comes to handsome young men, there is ONE advantage to being old: You can get away with stuff. Such as last summer when I was in the emergency room for the 2nd time, and young Dr. Jason (who makes George Clooney look like a troll) said it was nice to see me, but he was sorry I was back in the ER. I told him to come a little closer and I took his handsome young face in my hands, looked him in the eye, and said "There is only ONE thing nice about being old, fat, and having cancer, Doc, and that is looking you in the eye and saying 'My God you're HOT!'" We both had a fantastic laugh!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> OMG.... I'm almost 74-years old, but NOT dead yet.
> 
> When I opened my email from alpacadirect.com... I have to admit that it wasn't the yarn, the sweater, or the price that got my attention. I had to share this with you gals... no harm in looking:
> 
> ...


OH YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH! GOOD for you! I tried to order one of those and UPS wouldn't accept him for shipping! Geeze, just punch some holes in the box! They ship baby chicks in the spring! Why not a model in the summer?????


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

I'll be sixty two and I am taking a shower.


Palenque1978 said:


> LOL... Yeah! Let's see how many "oldies but not dead" will respond. LOL
> 
> Now, be a good girl, and clean your keyboard.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

camplaffalot said:


> I was just remembering some gag gifts I knit for male friends years ago: Peter Heaters. They are essentially a mitten (sort of a large thumb only) for their....ah......you know. I sure would like to knit one for him...in alpaca, of course.
> 
> I apologize, but it's so much fun to be naughty sometimes.


Sorry, I have to be Naughty....But would we get to custom fit this article? :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

If you want to make an impression on the guy, just knit a nice big one. My dentist and his wife had 8 kids, so I made him a bright one with a bell on it, so she could be warned...


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

That looks like pretty sweet CANDY to me!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

What yarn? what sweater? LOL You devil you. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> OMG.... I'm almost 74-years old, but NOT dead yet.
> 
> When I opened my email from alpacadirect.com... I have to admit that it wasn't the yarn, the sweater, or the price that got my attention. I had to share this with you gals... no harm in looking:
> 
> ...


Well, here's another chap that needs attention, I'd knit him a sweater, poor baby must be cold!
http://hollandroadyarn.co.nz/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/The-Gos-ad-full-res.jpg


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

you go girl!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> YEAH!! & dont u b 2 4gettin it!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, I won't 4get.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.... I'm almost 74-years old, but NOT dead yet.
> ...


Now that's more like it!
I'd do more than knit a sweater for HIM!  :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG.... I'm almost 74-years old, but NOT dead yet.
> ...


Oh, yes!! I've had a thing for Ryan ever since I saw him in The Notebook. I even liked him when he got a little chunky... but, he's back in hunky form again. Whew!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Tresperros said:
> 
> 
> > Palenque1978 said:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: No need to be embarrassed. LOL


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

Dang! Now I have to clean my keyboard again......


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Tresperros said:
> ...


I'm not embarrassed per sae....I just blush easily!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

This is so much fun! their "ears" must be burning from all its been said about them! ha!hah!


----------



## red911pj (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh my heavens! lol The only way you could ever throw that one out of your bed is if you heard he was better on the floor! lol Has anyone ever ordered from that site? I have never worked with alpaca yarn,we don't have that available around here but it looks luxurious!


----------



## lindaknits (Mar 18, 2011)

YUMMM! Thanks I needed that. No matter how "old" we get a handsome man is still handsome!


----------



## FrannyGrace (Dec 25, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha ha! Made my day!


AverilC said:


> Did you notice that hand washing was recommended and should be dried flat!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Now that is a nice piece of cheese cake, er, I mean sweater! But I am "only" 56 though. hee hee


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

I am 80 but I remember very well. He can come for coffee anytime. Carolyn


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

hahahaha r we all randy wenches 2day?? lolol

doin alpaca for 1st time right now & i love it!! is alpaca/morrino blend



red911pj said:


> Oh my heavens! lol The only way you could ever throw that one out of your bed is if you heard he was better on the floor! lol Has anyone ever ordered from that site? I have never worked with alpaca yarn,we don't have that available around here but it looks luxurious!


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

What yarn????? What a hottie!!!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

HUBBA HUBBA!


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

oh yeah, he is definitely a "modern classic"!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > galaxycraft said:
> ...


Well, do it while blushing is fine. Go for it.

I have something to share. There will be much text to follow, please bear with me.

A couple of years ago, I was watching a year-old PBS Great Performance special of young people in a Metropolitan Opera (New York) competition that occurs every year. Yes, I'm an opera fan. Amazing talented young people up to age 30.

Well.. there was a 27-year-old tenor, Alek Shrader, with a beautiful voice complete with high C's, great stage presence... and, movie-star looks. I went ga-ga for him immediately. I bought the video from PBS and went online to see where this young tenor career was taking him.

Lo and behold, he was preforming in Santa Fe Opera that summer. I go to Santa Fe each season; I've family in Albuquerque and my niece and I attend operas in Santa Fe. He was appearing in the lead as Albert Herring. Wow... I was going to get to see him in person. I told my niece that we had to have front row seats... I'd pay for the extra cost (we usually pay no more than $75- $85... but these seats had to be front or second row center)... I was a happy camper.

I kept on searching for info on the internet and, low and behold a recital in Santa Monica, CA (a hop, skip and a jump from where I live) at one of the local college's performing arts center. This was in February or March of 2010, and the recital was for April 11th. I had time to buy a ticket. I called the box office, and found out that if I went for the $100.00 ticket, I could attend the reception after the recital, which was being held at a nearby restaurant in Westwood (UCLA area) and valet parking was included. I got a fourth row, center seat... went to the recital with my copy of The Audition, the video of the competition. FURTHERMORE, because I also attend concerts at The Hollywood Bowl, I found out about this same time that he was appearing as Candide... in September. Glory, glory, hallelujah.

The recital was wonderful, he was beautiful. And as an encore, he sang the song that won him the prestigious prize (there were six winners)... the song from the opera The Elixsir of Love (L'Elisir D'Amore), A mes amis (8 high C's) The crowd went wild, including the men.

At the recital, he was totally available for anyone that wanted to chat and or get his autograph. Before I approached him... I was taken with his interaction with his fans. He wasn't bored, or seemed to hate doing the promo thing. He was engaged in the conversation, animated and was enjoying the event. The closer I got to him... the better he looked... a total "babe" as my daughter would say of a handsome man. Now, don't get me wrong... I didn't flirt with him... I was almost old enough to be his grandma.... but, we had a wonderful conversation. He didn't shy away from me... an old lady... lol. His eyes were as blue as clear sapphires and shinned like them too... gorgeous smile... his hair kinda rumples... which was fine with me.... tall... sigh. Anyhoo...I mentioned that I would hear him sing as Albert Herring in Santa Fe in August. And, then again as Candide at the Holllywood Bowl in Sept. He was glad to know and told me that, while he's in Santa Fe, one time only, he would also be singing as Tamino (Magic Flute) for it's last peformance, because the principal singer had to leave for another engagement. What date? Tell me so I can get tickets? He couldn't remember the exact date, but it was in the latter part of August, and didn't know if I could still get tickets. I said.. don't worry... I'll get tickets... I'll call and ask for the dates and make arrangements. He was pleased. I had him sign my program (he had a black-tipped sharpie)... and I also had him sign my CD... (the CD was black, so beforehand, I had bought a silver ink-tipped Sharpie to get the job done. The package had two). He signed my CD... I took CD and the pen he had used, and immediately handed him the other- unused-Sharpie... and said... this is for you... without any hesitation, he took it and thanked me. I extended my hand for a handshakes. {{sigh}} His hand was so soft and warm... so warm... but, his handshake was firm. I said something like ... you have a glorious voice and I know you're going to have a wonderful career. He thanked me and we said goodbye. I will never forget that. I was on cloud nine for five months. Later on what happens in September.

Okay, it's still April and I have to wait until August to hear him sing again. Oh... yes, I got tickets for Magic Flute on the day that he would be singing. I got excellent seats... wasn't center but second row aisle. Again, my niece didn't want to pay the price for those seats .. so I comp'd the difference. Plus, she's not a Mozart fan, more reason why she didn't want to pay $200/seat. lol. (As it turned out my niece didn't attend again, because she really doesn't like Mozart's work, so her 11-year-old daughter attended with me for her first opera. I prepared her with the story and music before we went and we also attended the pre-show "class" that's offered to attendees for explanation and questions are answered regarding the opera. Paris and I had a grand time; she was great and totally understood and enjoyed it. But, I'm getting ahead of myself with this information).

At that time I was on Twitter... and found out that Alex Shader communicated with his fans on Twitter. Plus... I discovered that he was quite fluent in Spanish. Of course he would know different languages because operas are sung in a variety of languages. So, lots of his text were in Spanish, which I also know. (His then girlfriend, now his wife, is a contraltro from Argentina... usually based in San Francisco, where she sings).

At this time, I had been knitting socks for almost a year, and I was hankering to knit a pair of men's socks in an awesome pattern that I had found. I took my life in my hand and tweeted him in Spanish ... telling him that I was a fan and asked if he would accept a pair of hand-knitted socks from me... all this in Spanish. He responded, and said of course... thank you... (in Spanish).

So now I had to get specifics. He doesn't know who I am and I didn't think he'd remember me from the short conversation we had at the reception... so, I never went further with ids. I tweeted him... asking, in Spanish, for his shoe size... explaining that his shoe size would indicate what size I should make his socks. And, that I would have the socks delivered to his dressing room when he's in Santa Fe in August. He responded and asked... are you serious? size 12-1/2... (in Spanish). I responded... in English... yes, I'm serious. Expect to get them in SF in August. That was that.

I was tweeting in Spanish, because I didn't want the entire Tweet world to know what was being said (with the exception of those that know Spanish), and embarrass him.

I chose a wonderful yarn from a a German company in olive tones... great pattern, everyone that saw them liked them very much. During the time, I was knitting the Jawoll Silk yarn, I came across some wonderful 100% cashmere sock yarn at a great price... I bought it and made a second pair, in ribbed pattern... super easy and fast to knit.

So, come the date for Albert Herring... I had these awesome looking socks. I packaged them with a note saying something like I couldn't make up my mind which yarn to use.. so I did them both... This time I did sign my real name and added my email address which was also my Twitter account name.

The next morning... late morning... I got on the computer to check my mail and there was not only an entry on Twitter... but, a photo of him in one of the pair of socks... the Cashmere ones.. the photo only shows his bare legs, from his calves down, and his feet in the socks.... the caption is: My first time as a sock model, and the message to me was: Me gustan los calcitines. Muchas, muchas gracias, translation: I like the sock. Thank you very much.

My niece and I screamed... not because he has responded... but because the of the photo that showed his hairy legs!! Let me see if I can download it for you. I hoped I downloaded it correctly.

I know this is a lot to read. I'll finish the story as fast as I can.

In September, when my daughter and I went to the Bowl to hear him sing in Candide... he fell off the pedestal. I don't know what happened ... maybe he had a fight with his girlfriend... or he was constipated, because his voice was not as I had remembered. It was almost as if he was holding his voice back... he never soared as he can... and he was not acting as he should have in the role of Candide. Candide is a goofy-sort of guy... with lots of problem on his plate as he's trying to win the love of his life. And, he was dressed totally wrong for the part... he looked "polished"... in a white dinner jacket. Maybe I was comparing this production to the one I had seen in New York... but, it was horrible. He was horrible... I said to my daughter that if I were his mother, I'd be ashamed of him (both his parents were opera singers too. His mom was his first voice coach). Good grief... what a disappointment.

But the feeling of a "crush" was fun, while it lasted.

I attached a few photos, I hope they go through. These were taken at least three years ago. The girl in the photo became his girlfriend... Daniella Mack, now, his wife. They met while performing Cinderella. I wish them both fabulous careers and a long and happy marriage. If I ever hear that they are expecting a baby or have had one... I'm gonna barge in again... and see if they will accept baby knitted items. 

PS: When I was still in Ga-Ga Land over him... I would call Daniella, his fat girlfriend. My daughter said to me... "she's not fat. She normal." LOL She truly is a beauty, but does have a tendency to gain weight... like most of us "normal" women.


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

YUM!!!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah, you are right, not harm in looking. Very nice view.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

red911pj said:


> Oh my heavens! lol The only way you could ever throw that one out of your bed is if you heard he was better on the floor! lol Has anyone ever ordered from that site? I have never worked with alpaca yarn,we don't have that available around here but it looks luxurious!


LOL.... better on the floor!! I love it.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

AverilC said:


> Did you notice that hand washing was recommended and should be dried flat!


LOL... we can do that, huh? In a heart's beat, YEAH!


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

My doctor could be George Clooney's twin. In fact, while he was vacationing in Mexico, he had people come up and ask for his autograph. He obliged and signed George Clooney. I asked why he did that. He replied that they were older women and it made their day...LOL


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Marilyn803 said:


> My doctor could be George Clooney's twin. In fact, while he was vacationing in Mexico, he had people come up and ask for his autograph. He obliged and signed George Clooney. I asked why he did that. He replied that they were older women and it made their day...LOL


Love it!

Gosh... your doctor looks like George Clooney... Whew! I would have high blood pressure readings every time I'd have a doctor's visit.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> camplaffalot said:
> 
> 
> > I was just remembering some gag gifts I knit for male friends years ago: Peter Heaters. They are essentially a mitten (sort of a large thumb only) for their....ah......you know. I sure would like to knit one for him...in alpaca, of course.
> ...


You gals are wonderful!


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm 80 and still appreciate a well developed......er, sweater. I ain't dead yet, either!
dixiegran


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I know CPR if any of y'all need it!!! LOL

(he is a cutie!!)


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

dixiegran said:


> I'm 80 and still appreciate a well developed......er, sweater. I ain't dead yet, either!
> dixiegran


You and Carolyn Tolo... who posted earlier... are my Heros.

I used to be a Girl Scout Leader... in my early 30's. One of my G.S.L. assistant was a wonderful woman, Martha, of 60 or a bit older. She had married late and had two girl in her mature years. So, at age 60, she had 14- and 17-year-old daughters. The elder daughter, Paula... had a very handsome, hot-looking fairly-tale prince-type boyfriend. Every time he's call for Paula... Martha would hide and if she couldn't... she'd do the best she could to get out of his view as soon as possible, without being too obvious. We asked her ... why? She said... she wanted to hid her face... she would then place her hand over her eyes as if to shade herself from the sun... she said to us that "she was not worthy"..... not worthy of being seen by him... LOL "I am not worthy." was what she said. OMG... we would laugh.

She wasn't lusting for him... it's just that he was a Prince and she was not worthy.... LOL.... Oh my this was years ago... and I can still see Martha trying to hid her face with her hand.

Needless to say, she's no longer with us. That's sad... but, while we had her... she was a wonderful wife, mother, friend... helper... great with kids... lots of fun... but, not worthy of having someone that looked like a young handsome prince look at her.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

henhouse2011 said:


> Yum, Yum! And I am 82, closer to dead than any of you


Yeah, but, you're still alive!

I once drowned ... in my latter 30s... my sis and a 16-year-old girl went in for me. The lifeguards were standing at their posts but saw that they were going out for me... and just kept on watching. They got to me, put me on the rubber raft...and we could have made it... if that dang gigantor wave hadn't had wiped us all out in different directions. I tumbled forever in the deep of that water... my lungs almost bursting for air... my only thought was to reach up for the sun... even though I didn't know which direction that was... I finally got to the top... I could see two life guards coming out for us.... One came for me... the other for mys sis... unfortunately, there was no one for the 16-year-old... who, thankfully, make it out on her own... both she and my sis were strong swimmers. I'm a good swimmer, but by that time, I was a limp rag... I couldn't even float on my back, because of all the water I had taken in... so I'd have to get on my tummy... but then I couldn't breath... so back on my back... finally the life guard arrived... a Gorgeous Blond... needless to say well-built, and strong young hunk... he swiftly goes into action and tosses me a small buoy, which keeps me afloat, then harnesses me... places me over his front... (don't get excited now... I was drowning)... he begins to back-stroke towards the shore.... it was amazing... it was like I had a motor boat... a handsome one at that... taking me back to shore. When we got to shore... I was left on all fours... I'm feeling fine or better, because I caught my second wind as I "rode" back to shore... but, very weak. He asked if I was all right... I nodded... he leaves me in thee inches of water.... and leaves.... I wanted to thank him... but, the Gorgeous God was gone.... all I saw were his feet and strong calves, thighs and red shorts... LOL At least I had a good view of his beautiful face while he "motored" me back to shore. Something like this happened to my sis... but her "hero was not a gorgeous hunk... but a very good and strong swimmer... he left her in a bit more water... She said he saved her life and left her to drown in 6 inches of water... lol

I remember telling this incident to my co-workers .. and one woman said... it's amazing that you were in a bad way, yet you were able to take notice of the life guard. I said... "Well, I was drowning...I -- at which time another co-worker chimed in, helping me finish my sentence -- "... wasn't dead." She said... it's good to know that we can appreciate life up to the very end...lol


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Is the guy $159.99 or the sweater????? I know what I want for Christmas....my DH won't like it though...I'm only 61!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PYRM (Dec 11, 2011)

My, my. Somebody hand me a fan and get the smelling salts. Oh Yeah.. Don't forget my nitro!!


----------



## PYRM (Dec 11, 2011)

You go girl.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

camplaffalot said:


> I was just remembering some gag gifts I knit for male friends years ago: Peter Heaters. They are essentially a mitten (sort of a large thumb only) for their....ah......you know. I sure would like to knit one for him...in alpaca, of course.
> 
> I apologize, but it's so much fun to be naughty sometimes.


Many years ago I did the same at my workplace, we all had the best laugh about the Peter Heaters and all the guys wanted one for Xmas. I cannot even begin to imagine what it would be like today, what with all the harassment training that has to go on in the workplace.
Nobody got their panties in a wad in those days and if someone got out of line , we took care of it ourselves! no running to HR. Well, at least that was my experience. Funny that I just came across the little pattern to make one, but I would not DARE make one for co-workers or friends anymore!!


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I'll be happy to use his twin as a hat rack . . .


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

There was a sweater?


missdeb42 said:


> What a hunk!
> I mean...nice sweater.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Whoa...didn't even look at the sweater!!


----------



## nonna of 2 (Mar 26, 2012)

and my husband wonders why I want to learn to knit - silly man :wink:


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Tresperros said:


> camplaffalot said:
> 
> 
> > I was just remembering some gag gifts I knit for male friends years ago: Peter Heaters. They are essentially a mitten (sort of a large thumb only) for their....ah......you know. I sure would like to knit one for him...in alpaca, of course.
> ...


Yep, those were the days, when we had to take care of ourselves... no running to HR. I remember having a session with the President, and two vice-presidents of the company where I was Office Manager. The subject: Keeping one of the VP's from trying to get into the pretty women's ... welll......... pants. I actually said that to them. Oh... they didn't like that coming from me.... well, I said... it's true... and I have proof. Do you want to hear it? No.... no.... hummm. It kept him at bay for a while. He had tried with me. But, I swiftly .... told him where to get off.... and, it wasn't on me. I didn't know he was hitting on the others. But, he got too too bold with others... with touching etc. Totally, out of line. So, I called the meeting. It was tough, but I had to do it. It was awkward for me and I kinda... talked from the "seat of my pants" so to speak... but, they got the message. Now-a-days, one just runs to HR. But, I'll tell ya. They still try it; the last job I had was for the company's President and I had to clean out his files, which were in a horrible disarray; I have no idea what his previous secretary was like but she quit.. and no one would or could tell me why. Well... as I sifted though files that "I" had to determine whether to keep or toss... I came across a lawsuit. Lord have mercy... he's lucky he kept his company and position. It's amazing what men think they can get away with... and most did.

However, on the fun side... before I had the job I mentions in the above paragraph, I remember going to a birthday party for one of the vice-presidents of a company, after I left the previous one , after 13 years of service. I left for another company in the same industry, after I had taken 13 months off. Anyhoo, his wife called me and asked me to invite anyone that I thought should be in attendance... not just the high mucky mucks, whom she had already invited. Now... this woman was a true killer-diller... she would be a perfect fit for this posting. LOL. I remember one of our clients calling her a "potty-mouth wife "to her husband's face, and he just said...."uh huh.... so what else is new?" Anyway... she wanted everyone from the assembly line or research and developement... that I thought should be at the party; those people that worked well with her husband, etc. and, I was to make the choices for her. I did.

Oh.. and she specified that no gift were allowed unless they were gag gifts. OMG... I thought I was at a porn party... from all the stuff that was presented to Mr. Shuttleworth... (I always called him that, although I knew I could call him "Ed").... were hilarious. The best gift in, in my opinion, was the pair or "Manly hose"... yep. A pair of panty hose... with a "third leg". OMG!! We wanted him to model them for us ... but, sadly.... he didn't.

His wife sent me a sweet thank-you note, a few days later for helping her make the party a great success. LOL

The President and his wife were cool... but, I think it was a bit of over the top stuff that they didn't expect. Such is life. I'm glad they didn't know I had a part of the "entertainment".... cause I was his secretary and the wife was the "comptroller"... the one in real charge of the company.

Now, that was all in fun... and, no one was hurt or insulted. We were all adults and nothing out-of-line happened. We ... well, most of us had a good time... lots of laughs, exactly what his wife wanted and "Mr. Shuttleworth" had a good time.

The other two experiences were serious sexual harassment. I'm glad I'm old and not working. LOL


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

nonna of 2 said:


> and my husband wonders why I want to learn to knit - silly man :wink:


LOL


----------



## Tisha.CA (Aug 17, 2011)

65 and still appreciate a good lookin' man......grrr....


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Well, I just got home and read all 7 pages of this string and I am amazed and tickled by you all! I just turned 55 a little over a week ago and am inspired to realize how much life and fun I have to look forward to if I take care of my health and have the good fortune to keep going. You really are inspiring sisters!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's just wonderful and like the sweater too lol


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Did you say it ships free, sign me up, I will even pay extra for over night delivery. Can you say hunk!!


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Oooh! see what you mean, I am a happily married 59 year old but I still look and say the accasional corrr!! xx


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Laura3720 said:


> Well, I just got home and read all 7 pages of this string and I am amazed and tickled by you all! I just turned 55 a little over a week ago and am inspired to realize how much life and fun I have to look forward to if I take care of my health and have the good fortune to keep going. You really are inspiring sisters!


Young at heart...
Young in mind and spirit...


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

Eye candy indeed


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow good looking guy I am assuming that is what you were referring to


----------



## Laura3720 (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh yeah! He's the one!


----------

